# Topics > Related topics > Automated planning and scheduling >  Amy (Andrew), personal assistant who schedules meetings for you, x.ai, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - x.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "X.ai Raises $9.2M At A $40M Valuation For Its AI-Based Email Assistant Who Sets Up Meetings"

by Ingrid Lunden 
January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Amy, Your Personal AI Assistant"
X.AI wants its chatty bot to schedule your day for you

by Caleb Garling
April 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Everybody loves this digital assistant named Amy Ingram, and now 'she' is coming to Microsoft Outlook"

by Matt Weinberger
June 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Magic Of AI -- And Amy Ingram by Sarah Fay"

by Sarah Fay
December 16, 2016

----------

